# Gsync Compatible Funktioniert nicht



## DerechteWutz (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich trotz stabilen 144fps und aktiviertem gsync compatible durchgehend Tearing habe. Verbaut ist eine 1080 ti und als Monitor kommt einer von Nvidia verifizierter Gsync Compatible Monitor (Acer XF240H) zum Einsatz. 
Weiß jemand zufällig wie man das ganze fixen könnte?
Das Game ist übrigens Fortnite falls das was helfen sollte.


----------



## Yoshi-M (13. Juli 2019)

Zusätzlich zu G-Sync noch V-Sync aktivieren, denn oberhalb der maximalen Bildwiederholrate des Monitors gibt es wieder Tearing.
Alternativ die FPS mittels Limiter begrenzen. Z.B. auf 140FPS.


----------



## DerechteWutz (13. Juli 2019)

Habe es schon auf 142 FPS gelockt. Wenn ich  Vsync im Invidia Controlpanel aktiviere, habe ich allerdings spürbaren Inputlag. Und das seltsamste daran ist, dass überhalb der 144 hz  Grenze das tearing verschwindet aber es sich dann nicht so flüssig spielt.

Nachtrag: Immer wenn das Tearing kommt laggt es auch  irgendwie aber die FPS bleiben stabil bei 144.


----------



## Rex132 (17. Juli 2019)

kommt aufs Spiel drauf an, ist bei richtigem G Sync ähnlich. Bei Bf1 zb muss im Treiber V Sync aktiv sein und im Spiel aus(nicht vergessen, sonst hast Inputlag), ausserdem FPS auf 141 gelockt. Ganz ohne V Sync kommts zu Tearing, auch mit FPS Limit. Bei Bf5 zb kann man V Sync komplett ausstellen, da passiert nichts.


----------



## TheComedian18 (20. Juli 2019)

G-Sync mit Pendulum mal getestet?


----------



## DerechteWutz (22. Juli 2019)

Mittlerweile läuft es gut habe einfach Vsync im Treiber aktiviert und schon läuft der Hase.


----------



## rv112 (26. September 2019)

Ich hab ähnliches Problem mit meinem LG 27GL850 G-Sync compatible. Ich habe nur G-Sync aktiv, kein V-Sync und die FPS auf 142 limitiert. Im unteren Bildbereich habe ich damit Tearing, der Monitor zeigt jedoch auch 144Hz an. Erst wenn ich die FPS unter 140 limitiere, springt der Monitor auf unter 140Hz um und es ist kein Tearing mehr. Ist die GPU jedoch am Limit und schafft nur 142 oder 143FPS, zeigt der Monitor auch 142 oder 143Hz an. Ich verstehe nicht was da der Unterschied ist. Ist das so alles korrekt und muss ich V-Sync zusätzlich nutzen? Dachte eigentlich mit G-Sync und 142 FPS bin ich vor Tearing sicher. Der Monitor unterstüzt G-Sync (bzw. adaptive Sync) von 30-144Hz.

Beispiel hier: (G-Sync aktiv, FPS auf 142 limitiert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. September 2019)

Gsync anschalten im Treiber
Vsync anschalten im Treiber.
Vsync ausschalten in Spielen.
FPS am besten -3 unter der maximal möglichen Frequenz des Monitors limitieren.


----------



## rv112 (26. September 2019)

Ja das hilft, aber trotzdem hat man dadurch minimal höheren Inputlag als nur mit G-Sync, oder? Ich frage mich ob das Verhalten normal ist, oder ob der Monitor einen Macken hat?


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2019)

Merkst du nen Unterschied?
Ich mache Gsync und Vsync im Treiber an und fertig.


----------



## rv112 (26. September 2019)

Ich bilde mir ein ihn zu merken, ja. Ist zwar nur minimal, aber dennoch. Würde halt lieber Ursachenbekämpfung statt Symptombekämpfung machen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2019)

Wenn du es dir nur einbildest, dann hat sich die Sache doch schon erledigt.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2019)

rv112 schrieb:


> Ja das hilft, aber trotzdem hat man dadurch minimal höheren Inputlag als nur mit G-Sync, oder? Ich frage mich ob das Verhalten normal ist, oder ob der Monitor einen Macken hat?



Solange du nicht im VSync Limit bist kannst du keinen Unterschied merken weil es keinen gibt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rv112 (26. September 2019)

Sicher? Denn V-Sync puffert ja dennoch die Bilder und hält sie vor, bzw. wartet auf den Monitor Refresh. G-Sync macht das nicht, da der Monitor ja wartet bis das Bild berechnet ist.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2019)

Jap, absolut sicher: YouTube

VSync arbeitet erst sobald die 144Hz erreicht werden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rv112 (26. September 2019)

Wieso hat man dann mit V-Sync jedoch kein Tearing unterhalb der Monitorfrequenz? Irgendwas muss da ja passieren. Hier wird auch von einem minimalen Inputlag gesprochen: VSYNC with low input lag (50ms lower!!!) - Petros Douvantzis - Medium


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2019)

Weil Vsync im Zusammenspiel mit Gsync als Begrenzer fungiert.
So war es von Nvidia am Anfang vorgesehen und es liess sich auch nicht anderes einstellen.


----------



## rv112 (26. September 2019)

Danke!


----------

